# Foreign body infection in neck



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Gracie (2.5) has a lump in her neck, just below her left jaw (quite close to her lymph node). We treated with antibiotics but it persisted. We watched & waited, then ultimately sent a sample to pathology. Today we got what is most certainly good news...it is "just" an infection, no obvious lymph node involvement, no sign of malignancy of any kind. The pathologist feels that it is quite likely to be an infection centered around a foreign body. Our vet agrees.

I am relieved, but still...UGH. If the diagnosis is correct, this is the SECOND TIME that Gracie has managed to chew on something and have a fragment of it work its way in and fester. She had surgery to remove a lump two years ago as a not-quite-6mo puppy. They found an inch-long grass seed head in the center.

Has this quirky problem happened to ANYONE ELSE?!?! I am feeling like a bad owner for not more effectively stopping her from chewing on things out in the woods. :-\

We have surgery scheduled for the 16th. Has anyone ever had an infected splinter work its way out, avoiding surgical intervention? The lump has not been bothering her at all and she has been perfectly spunky and energetic, which is why we have been moving so slowly toward resolution.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Poor girl! Don't feel like a bad owner! They all chew on things. As you said it's probably just a quirky problem you have the great pleasure of dealing with.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Junes sister had a tiny splinter in her foot. It caused her problems for months. They couldn't locate it on xrays and it wouldn't heal all the way on antibiotics. They took a plug out of her foot more than once before it was located.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the data points. At the moment the infection is quite consolidated so the vet thinks he knows exactly where it is. I guess the risk in waiting too long is that it could go the wrong way & cause other problems and/or be harder to find.


----------

